# Show Results



## sparks879 (Oct 17, 2007)

So i have been back from my fair for about two weeks now and realized i hadnt told you guys how i did!
Chrome (seven years) was first with first udder in her seven and older class. She was third udder fourth udder over all.
JuJu was first in her class with first udder, second udder overall. 
Ruby was second (behind juju) with second udder, third udder overall
Sera was first dry yearling, scarlet was second.
Scarlett sera and Juno were second place jr. get
Juno was second to tilly
tilly was first
Aria won her class (int kids) 
Skittles was second
Sizzle was third. 
Tilly Aria and skittles were first junior get. 
Sizzle and scarlet were first produce of dam. 
Aria was Jr. Ch over the dry yearling! skittles was reserve junior champion. 
I had first farm herd with chrome juju and ruby.
Chrome was best of breed. but there was a large lamancha doe who took best of show. Beautiful doe, however iknow for a fact that her sire throws extra teats and she herself had two doe kids this year who had extra teats as well. But she herself is a beautiful doe.
So overall we had a pretty good show.
beth


----------



## FarmGirl18 (Oct 5, 2007)

Congrats Beth!! That is SUPER! :stars:


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

That is awesome Beth....they all did very well :stars:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Hurray :leap: good job............


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

cool beans! congratulations

So is this your last show till you bring your herd back?


----------



## sparks879 (Oct 17, 2007)

Yup, the goats are going to dreamhigh farms next weekend. they will be shown lots there. We have breeding plans made up now. Chrome is being Ai'ed to a fantasic buck! I cant wai to see the outcome.
beth


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

Congratulations. That is wonderful. I just love shows. They are so much fun no matter how you do as long as you learn something.


----------

